# Reporting Posts, PM's and Visitor Messages



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I would like to remind everyone that you *can and should report posts, PM's and VM's *that are offensive, contain bullying, causing problems or breaking other forum rules. It really helps to alert the Moderator team to any issues so that we can then respond appropriately; helping to keep this board as awesome as it is!

Thanks


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

At the risk of a ban and rocking the boat,

@Robsta

This doesn't really instil confidence to anyone who might be inclined to use the report button


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> At the risk of a ban and rocking the boat,
> 
> @Robsta
> 
> This doesn't really instil confidence to anyone who might be inclined to use the report button


I liked that like


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> I liked that like


Me too. I think there's a difference between reporting a post that offensive and whining because you feel hard done by (Note to self be more circumspect  )


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> At the risk of a ban and rocking the boat,
> 
> @Robsta
> 
> This doesn't really instil confidence to anyone who might be inclined to use the report button


why the system does work as the member PM'd Katy who then spoke to Robsta and then he reacted something that is down to the individual but the system worked.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> why the system does work as the member PM'd Katy who then spoke to Robsta and then he reacted something that is down to the individual but the system worked.


Whilst its clear the system works, I'm not convinced it fills the person reporting with confidence knowing he'll only end up being ridiculed in public not by his peers but by the same people who are there to uphold the rules.

Id also like to point out i don't know who reported what and why.. But we can agree to disagree.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Whilst its clear the system works, I'm not convinced it fills the person reporting with confidence knowing he'll only end up being ridiculed in public not by his peers but by the same people who are there to uphold the rules.
> 
> Id also like to point out i don't know who reported what and why.. But we can agree to disagree.


but if you do not know who complained how is he or she being ridiculed? from what i can see no names where mentioned by the MOD?? unless i am missing something in your post


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> but if you do not know who complained how is he or she being ridiculed? from what i can see no names where mentioned by the MOD?? unless i am missing something in your post


Going back and forth serves no purpose, so as i suggested before lets agree to disagree as i can see where this is going..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Going back and forth serves no purpose, so as i suggested before lets agree to disagree as i can see where this is going..


so why bring it up if you was not prepared to discuss it?? and where is this going?? you make assumptions on an individual being ridiculed yet no names are mentioned so not sure how the person would be ridiculed??


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> so why bring it up if you was not prepared to discuss it?? and where is this going?? you make assumptions on an individual being ridiculed yet no names are mentioned so not sure how the person would be ridiculed??


He added a screen shot a few posts up which show whoever grassed on rob being rediculed, no names are being mentioned but quite clearly aimed at the snitch, maybe you can't see it mate sometimes I can't see screen shots on my phone either mate 

Am out


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

And just to add, snitching isn't cool


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> At the risk of a ban and rocking the boat,
> 
> @Robsta
> 
> This doesn't really instil confidence to anyone who might be inclined to use the report button


if you dont like it report it :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

zack amin said:


> And just to add, snitching isn't cool


Mate read the op and then re read your post.....

The OWNER of the forum is asking members to report post and you go right against it.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> so why bring it up if you was not prepared to discuss it?? and where is this going?? you make assumptions on an individual being ridiculed yet no names are mentioned so not sure how the person would be ridiculed??


I think its quite clear we have discussed said matter and its got us no where but going round in circles, and i have no wish to carry on with this subject with you, so can i ask you politely to stop quoting me and leave it at that as you have your opinion and i hold mine. For the third time lets agree to disagree


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

zack amin said:


> He added a screen shot a few posts up which show whoever grassed on rob being rediculed, no names are being mentioned but quite clearly aimed at the snitch, maybe you can't see it mate sometimes I can't see screen shots on my phone either mate
> 
> Am out


no i saw the screen shot mate but as you have said no named where mentioned, now this is not something i would do but i really do not see how anyone has been ridiculed when no names have been mentioned??


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Mate read the op and then re read your post.....
> 
> The OWNER of the forum is asking members to report post and you go right against it.


It was a tongue in cheek joke milky lol, who ever did report to the owner of the forum was following rules and was rediculed , @Pscarb in my eyes it does seem like being rediculed seeing as said individual was pointed out , but differing opinions on a subject which isn't such a big deal,

As a side note I did enjoy the debate in the thread was nice to be actively involved into possible changes to te forum


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

no names mentioned, but its a bit silly for a mod to act that way.

then again we can all be abit silly at times, i guess its how the person hes talking about feels about it, if he doesnt like it report it again


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Milky said:


> Mate read the op and then re read your post.....
> 
> The OWNER of the forum is asking members to report post and you go right against it.


The owner of the forum is asking members to report offensive posts but then a mod takes the píss by calling the person who reported him a cry baby. It's conflicting advice.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

If you don't like something I don't see why you would bother to dwell on it. Some people take stuff so personally on here, which is illogical considering 99% of people here are anonymous!!

It's like people who complain about tv...just turn the channel over!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> no i saw the screen shot mate but as you have said no named where mentioned, now this is not something i would do but i really do not see how anyone has been ridiculed when no names have been mentioned??


So to clarify, someone can only be ridiculed if they have their name mentioned?!?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Whether he was ridiculed or not, should he be getting dug at for following what the board asks for?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tamara said:


> The owner of the forum is asking members to report offensive posts but then a mod takes the píss by calling the person who reported him a cry baby. It's conflicting advice.


How is it conflicting advice ?

Surely it proves that the MOD who got reported was asked what had happened therefore proving even we gat pulled up when needed :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

zack amin said:


> It was a tongue in cheek joke milky lol, who ever did report to the owner of the forum was following rules and was rediculed , @Pscarb in my eyes it does seem like being rediculed seeing as said *individual was pointed out* , but differing opinions on a subject which isn't such a big deal,
> 
> As a side note I did enjoy the debate in the thread was nice to be actively involved into possible changes to te forum


my apologies then mate as i never saw a name being pointed out



tamara said:


> The owner of the forum is asking members to report offensive posts but then a mod takes the píss by calling the person who reported him a cry baby. It's conflicting advice.


well it is not conflicting advice as Rob is not saying you should not report as that would be conflicting advice, as i said it is not something i would do but i am sure Rob has his reasons


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Breda said:


> So to clarify, someone can only be ridiculed if they have their name mentioned?!?


but how is any person ridiculed in public if no names are mentioned??



Heath said:


> Whether he was ridiculed or not, should he be getting dug at for following what the board asks for?


Not in my opinion


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> How is it conflicting advice ?
> 
> Surely it proves that the MOD who got reported was asked what had happened therefore proving even we gat pulled up when needed :confused1:


Because the person who reported it now looks like a Dickhead and will probably not bother reporting future posts because the feel it wont be taken seriously


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Sick of guys calling me an old tw*t,where is this report button then lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

vetran said:


> Sick of guys calling me an old tw*t,where is this report button lol


i think it depends if its factual


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> So to clarify, someone can only be ridiculed if they have their name mentioned?!?


That's what I thought....

So if you don't quote or mention a name it's good to go?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Because the person who reported it now looks like a Dickhead and will probably not bother reporting future posts because the feel it wont be taken seriously


And he / she is ?

Do you know if this person has received an apology or an explanation etc ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

vetran said:


> Sick of guys calling me an old tw*t,where is this report button lol


I wouldn't bother you'd only get laughed at but its cool at least you did what they asked and reported it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> but how is any person ridiculed in public if no names are mentioned??


Because it was said "the person who reported me" or what ever it was so who ever reported Robsta knows his post was directed at him/her

Similar if I started a post in the steroid section askin about korona beer... I've not mentioned any names but tou know who I'm talkin about


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> And he / she is ?
> 
> Do you know if this person has received an apology or an explanation etc ?


I dont know mate and honestly dont care.

I've probably reported 2 posts since I've been here its not something that I can be bothered with but if the person has had an apology or explanation It be nice of them to pipe up and say so


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> I dont know mate and honestly dont care.
> 
> I've probably reported 2 posts since I've been here its not something that I can be bothered with but if the person has had an apology or explanation It be nice of them to pipe up and say so


And with all due respect mate this is the problem.

No one but the mod team know what goes on behind the scenes and everything else is guess work.

FTR none of us actually like getting into most of the petty sh*t that goes on but we get dragged into it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Breda said:


> Because it was said "the person who reported me" or what ever it was so who ever reported Robsta knows his post was directed at him/her
> 
> Similar if I started a post in the steroid section askin about korona beer... I've not mentioned any names but tou know who I'm talkin about


well i genuinely have no idea who Rob is talking about as it has not even been mentioned in the MOD lounge, so i probably like the majority of the members have no idea who he is aiming it at??


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> FTR none of us actually like getting into most of the petty sh*t that goes on but we get dragged into it.


I can understand its a time consuming task being a mod of a forum like this and you all do a decent job of it, but in all honesty would you say Robsta's post was not only petty but damaging to the reputation of UK M mods?

Edit: on second thoughts its inconsiderate of me putting you on the spot like that.. If you want this post deleted i understand


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> And with all due respect mate this is the problem.
> 
> No one but the mod team know what goes on behind the scenes and everything else is guess work.
> 
> FTR none of us actually like getting into most of the petty sh*t that goes on but we get dragged into it.


I hear you man but its the petty sh!t that seems to snowball into bigger petty sh!t and ends up in the ban hammer bein swung around

As a member of the forum, and I actually like Robsta, if I'd reported him or any mod then see a post by said mod callin me a cry baby I'd be thinkin wtf... who's really runnin the gaff the mods or the owners

Maybe we shud drop the insulting and derogatory posts rule, that way nobody would have anything to complain about :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I can understand its a time consuming task being a mod of a forum like this and you all do a decent job of it, but in all honesty would you say Robsta's post was not only petty but damaging to the reputation of UK M mods?


With god as my witness no l would not.

We are all individual people and Rob is Rob.

He is how he is and has been a mod on here fora long time without an issue.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I can understand its a time consuming task being a mod of a forum like this and you all do a decent job of it, but in all honesty would you say* Robsta's post was not only petty but damaging to the reputation of UK M mod*s?
> 
> Edit: on second thoughts its inconsiderate of me putting you on the spot like that.. If you want this post deleted i understand


my point exactly, ok no names were mentioned but the person who reported him knows who hes talking about- and the only way for him to respond is to either report it again anonymously or make a public response in which case everyone would know who he/she was.

hell it was a abit of a **** response from a mod but i wouldnt say its hanging material


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

does the M in the forum name stand for 'moan'?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> does the M in the forum name stand for 'moan'?


Tbh, I'm happy to hear members views about the report system. It's there for member's to have a voice and alert us to issues. If they feel it isn't working I'd like to hear why.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Katy said:


> Tbh, I'm happy to hear members views about the report system. It's there for member's to have a voice and alert us to issues. If they feel it isn't working I'd like to hear why.


my comment wasnt aimed at the topic of this thread


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> my comment wasnt aimed at the topic of this thread


Oh...ok. Sorry. What was it aimed at?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Katy said:


> Oh...ok. Sorry. What was it aimed at?


seems like people arent happy on here lately if there isnt arguments all over the place, shame as its ruining the forum tbh


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> seems like people arent happy on here lately if there isnt arguments all over the place, shame as its ruining the forum tbh


I think the forum goes through phases of this and it eventually dies down.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I love getting PMs offering me soiled underwear and also cam-for-pay work, WTF would I report any of that


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

Katy said:


> Oh...ok. Sorry. What was it aimed at?


i think he means UK-*M*


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Hamster said:


> @Katy I reported something to Lorian the other day and got no response.


How did you report it? The report button sends the report to the Mod team.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> seems like people arent happy on here lately if there isnt arguments all over the place, shame as its ruining the forum tbh


If some people on here didn't have their pessimism they'd have nothing.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> well i genuinely have no idea who Rob is talking about as it has not even been mentioned in the MOD lounge, so i probably like the majority of the members have no idea who he is aiming it at??


I'd imagine it was *****91 who reported him, which was the person the Rob was having a go at looking at his recent posts, so pretty easy to work out.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> At the risk of a ban and rocking the boat,
> 
> @Robsta
> 
> This doesn't really instil confidence to anyone who might be inclined to use the report button


Excellent. There was no need for such aggression around here. The forum is fragile at the moment, and no one needs a bully like that throwing their weight around


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

resten said:


> Excellent. There was no need for such aggression around here. The forum is fragile at the moment, and no one needs a bully like that throwing their weight around


I don't think Rob weighed that much actually, he was only abut 3ft 7".


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I don't think Rob weighed that much actually, he was only abut 3ft 7".


That moderator badge is pretty heavy though, it's like an atlas stone


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

resten said:


> That moderator badge is pretty heavy though, it's like an atlas stone


True, it's a weighty burden to shoulder.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Smitch said:


> True, it's a weighty burden to shoulder.


One that should be shouldered responsibly like the vast majority of the powers that be 

Anyways, onwards and upwards.

Wonder if he'll hang around after saying "I've been away far too long, oh how I'm gonna love being back on here."


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

run its course now


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Sorry but never liked grasses or cry babies.......

I was asked to change my posting style, refused so was asked to step down, which i did.

I havent done any modding for well over two years so it makes not one bit of difference to me.

Besides i dont like where the board is going now, and detest some of the people on here so im hardly on here now anyhow.....

Besides, i cannot stand grassses and cry babies, or have i already said that....


----------

